# Best food for endlers



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

i used to feed mine golden pearls. Buy different size pearls for your different sized endlers.


----------



## Jerseyfish (May 7, 2008)

Mine seem to love frozen daphnia, and they also eat hikari micro-pellets. Haven't tried much else since all my other foods are rather big.


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)

Endlers will usually eat anything, if your feeding flakes just crush them into smaller pieces. I wouldn't feed to much brineshrimp and bloodworms and just use them as a treat.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

mosquito larvae


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I feed mine Hikari micro-pellets, Spectrum pellets, frozen bloodworms, live blackworks, frozen daphnia....they eat it all. And they are beginning to breed like rabbits...


----------



## Madhun67 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks all for thoughts,
Dave


----------



## god91234 (Feb 11, 2008)

spirulina, they eat alot of algae in the wild i think so it jsut seems to be logical i all so feed Rotifers as a treat the are the smallest things i can find that way i know the fry get alot of it


----------

